# What happened to Little Dipper Bait and Tackle



## fish gas (Oct 8, 2007)

I went down to Flat Rock today to walk the dog and drove by the Little Dipper Bait shop and it was Closed . Everything was cleaned out and the store was vacant . Did they move or out of business ?


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

out.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

That Sucks!

No LD and the selection at the Taylor Gander Mtn. has dropped down to just a notch above the local Kmart.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

yes it sucks and the guy that sells bait at the gas station is chargig a arm and a leg for night crawlers. they will be missed hope for anothe bait shop to open.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=472234


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

salmonsteel97 said:


> yes it sucks and the guy that sells bait at the gas station is chargig a arm and a leg for night crawlers. they will be missed hope for anothe bait shop to open.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



check bottom line bait and tackle out there on the corner of Jefferson ave. and Huron river drive make the left at the light they had good bait prices last i looked. not far from there either. 

here there address and phone#


Bottom Line Bait & Tacklemore info&#8206;
32660 West Jefferson Avenue
Rockwood, MI 48173
(734) 379-9762


any ways it suck there gone but nothing we can do.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

swaprat said:


> check bottom line bait and tackle out there on the corner of Jefferson ave. and Huron river drive make the left at the light they had good bait prices last i looked. not far from there either.
> 
> here there address and phone#
> 
> ...


thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I believe they were going to still sell some pin gear through their online store.


----------

